# 10 gallon tetra tank



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks really nice. I like how it slops from the right to left :thumbsup:


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice tank I love the plants that took right over the stone. Vary beautiful tank.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks guys  actually that section of riccia flutains was being held down by the rock. i removed the rock when the other plants grew into it and now the other plants are holding that part of the riccia

steve: thats the look i'm going for. i'm trying to shape the HM to be tallest in the back right and lowest in the front and left but its not really cooperating. i need to get better at trimming.

any mod: can i get this moved to the photo album section? i didnt mean to post it in here. i wasnt paying attention to what i was doing. sorry


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

wicked awsome tank it looks really good:thumbsup: i like the fish selection you have now it kinda sucks that the neons dont shoal though i really like the transistions you have taken it through a great **end product ** although im sure it will get changed around even more for the better! i guess the life of an aquascaper is long :icon_roll


----------



## randomrambler (Jun 24, 2004)

If the tetras aren't schooling too well, get a "predator" fish. Most types of dwarf cichlids will do. They don't do any harm, but make the tetras suspicious.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

what are the "stats" of the tank?


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

what's the thin-leaved red plant you have in there?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

i believe thats ludwigia arcuata


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

That is one great start!!!!!

Seriously, I haven't seen you on the forum for very long and you are doing exceptionally well. Nice job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks for the encouraging words  i was actually into planted tanks b4 i found this gem of a forum but i've definitely learned mountains from reading the posts here. 

the tank is 10 gallons theres 72 watts total, 2 36watt bright kits from ah supply, 2 gatorade bottle yeast generators, hagen ladder with a discard-a-stone and a bell, duetto dj-50 internal filter, eco-complete, dry macros(greg watson) and liquid micros(seachem) and excel. i just recently switched to dry micros so we'll see how that works out. i think i might end up useing a combination of both. the two 36 watt lamps arent on at the same time for very long. they are on two different timers and only overlap for about 3 hours. 

right now theres like 9 ottos, 7 C. japonias and like a billion trumpet snails along with the 15 neons and 5 phantom tetras. plants are cryptocoryne wenditi, glossostigma elatinoides, hemanithus micranthemoides, ludwgia arcuata, riccia flutains, hydrocotyl something, limnophilia aromatica and algae


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

heres a picture update. i moved the tank to a better spot for takin pictures and took the equipment out for petter looking shots. some of the gloss got tangled with the equipment and i had to cut some of it out so it looks kinda funny towards the left side of the first shot.


----------



## AndyN (Jun 2, 2006)

Tank looks really good! Top right tank looks sorta out of control.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

It's really beautiful,your plants look absolutely healthy and thriving. I wished i could be as successful as you in keeping a planted tank like that.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

If you wanted the fish to school, you should put them in a larger, longer tank. There's not much room for them to school in a 10 gallon tank. They would probably do better in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i gave it a trim.










giving the cuttings away for the cost of shipping. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/34318-free-plants.html


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

i know u mention this before but i tried googling it and nothing came up,

i'm interested in the plant that looks like lotus leaves. can u give me some discription of it. thanks


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

guitardude9187 said:


> i know u mention this before but i tried googling it and nothing came up,
> 
> i'm interested in the plant that looks like lotus leaves. can u give me some discription of it. thanks


Do you mean this one....http://www.plantedtank.net/plantprofiles/Brazilian-Pennywort-Hydrocotyle-leucocephala/1019/
Brazilian Pennywort?
Another referance.
Tropica


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

yup thats it. hydrocotyl leuceophala


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

yupp! thanks alot


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

Sammy,
The tank looks great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks nellis 

i'm still in the experimental stages as far as trimming goes. cryptos, swords and stem plants are pretty straight forward but trimming riccia glosso and this mass of mic has proven rather difficult. i mean, its not the trimming itself its the way it looks when it grows in. its tough to predict how those plants are going to grow back.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Cut Riccia like if you were cutting a Fro. Really. If the conditions are correct, it will grow back ASAP without any problems. As far as the Glosso goes, you replant it. That's the only thing I hate from Glosso.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i kindof let the tank got for a couple weeks.... 


















LOL i forgot how bad it got. i took these pictures about two weeks ago right before i tore everything out of the tank and replaned it. most of it wasnt attached to the root system anymore. look at my poor fishies with no place to swim!! anyways, i found a piece of driftwood i forgot that i had in my pile of 'fish junk' and threw it in there. this is how it looks today. 










nuts, some of my HM has floated up.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks good - I'm sure your fish are thanking you.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

The more refined pictures remind me of some of Amano's older tanks . . . love it


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the first I've seen your thread.....what awesome, clean growth!

I see you have AH lights, watson ferts, and Eco. What do you do for carbon? excel or diy or pressurized?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

You have done an amazing job. beautiful growth and composition. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks alot you guys  that means alot to me.

esarkipato: i'm using 2 large gatorade bottle yeast CO2 generators and 5 ml of excel at waterchanges on saturdays and 3 ml on tuesday and thursday.


----------



## adamhaulena (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks great, inspiring. Do you have anymore pictures?

Adam

PS Would you send your clippings to Canada? :icon_roll


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

maybe i can post a couple more this weekend after i fix a couple things.. i can send trimmings to canada sure.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

beautiful job...great growth!


----------



## fome (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow that tank is gorgeous. 

I'm new to the forums, but this tank totally caught my eye. I've been coming back to look at the later pictures quite a bit actually. Anyways, I have a big question for you: how much of what are you dosing?

I'm trying to set up a similar 10 gallon but it's having a huge hair algae problem. The algae is totally out-competing my plants (brazillian microsword, wisteria, and lobelia).
I'm also really impressed that you can have 11 otos in a 10 gallon.

How often do you have to trim?


----------

